# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Flora en la huerta y el monte

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos! En este hilo podemos colgar nuestras fotografías, que hayamos tomado en cualquier huerta, y en algún monte. Empiezo yo colocando algunas fotografías tomadas en la huerta de mi tía (siempre las hago allí por que es el sitio en el que mas "bichos" acuden, y mas flora interesante hay, en la nuestra hay albaricoqueros y oliveras, alguna mala hierba y ya está. Espero que os gusten:





















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Una mariposa que se metió dentro de la caseta en la que se guardan las bombas de agua que sirven para el riego por goteo, está encima de los cables, menos mal que la ayude yo a salir de la caseta, no conseguía volar, la saqué con un palo fino y después de permitirme hacerle un par de fotos mas, se fue volando...















Almendros y olivos




Aquí ya empezamos a subir al monte:





Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Otra mariposa que estaba en la cima del monte:















Las siguientes son de un pequeño jardín que hay en la huerta, después de dar la vuelta por el monte:





Termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Estas ya son otra vez en la huerta:















Eso es todo lo que he podido hacer con la Canon EOS 500D y un Sigma 18-200mm

Un cordial saludo desde Cehegín

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Es un tema estupendo, bastante interesante :Embarrassment:  . Yo voy a menudo por mi huerta y por el monte, os pondre fotos constantemente.
Además, en este tema aprenderemos a diferenciar las plantas del monte.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me encanta este tipos de fotos, algunas son impresionantes.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Fenomenal idea, ceheginero joven, la de abrir este tema; y preciosas las fotografías que nos muestras.

Yo voy a hacer una pequeña aportación, aunque seguiré más adelante con más fotos de mi zona. Os subo tres fotografías que tomé el pasado viernes de unos tomillares en la Serena (ya sabéis, junto al embalse de Zújar). También podéis contemplar unas retamas. Aquí están:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionantes algunas de las fotos que nos muestras Ceheginero!!! Y muy buena idea en el hilo, yo intentaré más adelante cuando la flora del monte del Fresnedas despierte, aportar mi granito de arena, oK??
Muchas gracias por las postales!!

----------


## frfmfrfm

Lirios morados. Iris germanica



> 


Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos! Os dejo unas fotos tomadas ayer, domingo de Resurrección, también en la huerta de mi tía. Espero que os gusten:







Estas dos fotos las tome cuando fuimos de paseo, al Argos:





Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir tres instantáneas que tomé el pasado domingo en Monfragüe; están tomadas con el teleobjetivo grande, y es lo mejor que pude hacer. La primera es de la jara, la segunda de una retama, y la tercera creo que de una quercínea (no estoy seguro de qué se trataba). Las tres están en flor, y a mí me gusta mucho el paisaje en esa zona y esta época del año. Aquí tenéis las tres fotografías:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Tres ejemplares de lo más común 

Tomadas las fotos en el parque natural del Garraf




Rubus ulmifolius, mora silvestre, zarza, zarzamora etc... en un brote tierno




Rosmarinus oficinalis, Romero, sin ni una gota de tierra útil




Thymus vulgaris, Tomillo, florecido como pocos

----------


## ceheginero joven

Gracias por las fotos perdiguera. Da gusto tener este hilo para colocar este tipo de cosas.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Preciosas fotos, perdiguera.

Ahora os voy a subir unas flores que hice el pasado sábado en la visita que F.Lázaro y yo hicimos a los embalses de  la zona de Zafra.







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Flor de jara pringosa, flor de jara estepa y la famosa amapola y que tan buen colorido ofrece a nuestros campos.
El sábado vi desde un autobús un campo de amapolas precioso. Lástima que no fuese en mi coche y llevase la cámara encima.
Gracias Perdiguera y Los Terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas flores del pasado fin de semana en la Serena:













Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Otras dos del pasado sábado en la Serena; la primera es de una retama en flor, y la segunda me tendréis que ayudar:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo tres fotos de unos cardillos en la Serena, de más lejos a más cerca:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo tres de esta mañana, junto al Guadiana a su paso por Badajoz:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos.

Os dejo unas cuantas fotografías que he ido almacenando desde abril de este año y ahora aprovecho para ponéroslas. Espero que os gusten:





















Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

También hay algunas de fauna, pero por no estar creando temas para cosas mas específicas, las pongo aquí, espero que no os moleste.







A ver quien sabe que son esa especie de raíces que cubren la planta





Un escarabajo "malfotografiado", hice la foto con flash y me salió esto



Este individuo que se pasó por la terraza de mi casa:









Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Sigo en otro mensaje  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Que conste que no la maté yo xD  :Big Grin: 









Ya termino en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Ese es todo mi trabajo fotográfico desde ese mes hasta hoy.

Saludos

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante la recopilación de "arte" que nos acabas de colocar!!!
Muchisimas gracias artista y sigue así.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Cerro del pino desde la carretera al rincón del Moro



Almendros en la subida al Cerro Nevado





La ermita del Calvario y la cruz de la Langosta de Hellín

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

2 fotos del atardecer de ayer:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo un adelanto del próximo reportaje de flora y fauna.



Saludos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Esta tarde he ido a la sierra de Los Donceles, y, tras las lluvias, el suleo afectado por el incendio en algunos sitios está blanqueándose poco a poco. Empiezan a verdear las esparteras, el tomillo, el romero...

También en la comarca de Hellín está creciendo hierba.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Buenas tardes a todos. Os dejo una fotografía que he realizado esta mañana a orillas del río Argos. Durante la noche ha caído alguna llovizna y así estaba la hierba.




Saludos y espero que os guste.

----------


## Madrugaor

Flora junto a un arroyo en Sant Celoni.
Año 2010.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Gracias a los dos por las fotografías, preciosas. 

Como ha cambiado el año, de estar todo seco este verano a estar todo tan verde...ójala y siga así. :Smile:

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos  :Smile: . Os dejo unas imagenes de algunas flores que hay ya por mi huerta:









Un saludo

----------


## REEGE

FANTÁSTICAS!!!!! Eres un genio.
Gracias por darnos color y calidad.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena y bonitas fotos .
Un saludo.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os voy a colocar unas cuantas imágenes, las 5 primeras tomadas en un monte de Cehegín, y las demás tomadas en la explanada que hay al lado de mi casa. Espero que sean de vuestro agrado:





















Continuo en otro mensaje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Continuo con el reportaje:



















Un cordial saludo a todos

----------

